# [GRUB] error: no such device:



## balanga (Apr 14, 2018)

I have FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE amd64 installed along with Arch Linux on a disk and am having problems getting GRUB to boot either.

On booting up my ThinkPad T420, I get:-

```
Welcome to GRUB!

error: no such device: 5aa7087........
Entering rescue mode...
grub rescue>
```

When I enter ls (hd0) I get 

(hd0) : Filesystem is unknown.

If  I boot from a Super-GRUB USB stick I am presented with a number of boot options such as:-

FreeBSD   (ufs2 hd1,gpt3)

When selecting this, FreeBSD boots up just as I expected. On booting up, `mount` shows
/dev/ufsid/5aa7087.........  on /  (ufs, local)
which is the same UUID as in the device error on initial boot.

`gpart show ada0`:-

```
=>       40  195371488  ada0  GPT  (93G)
         40       1600     1  efi  (800K)
       1640     205208        - free -  (100M)
     206848       2048     2  bios-boot  (1.0M)
     208896   10485760     3  freebsd-ufs  (5.0G)
   10694656  184676864     4  linux-data  (88G)
  195371520          8        - free -  (4.0K)
```

sysutils/grub2-efi is installed on the FreeBSD partition.

Any ideas on what's causing the problem here?


----------

